# TTRS engine is 57 pounds lighter than the Mk 2 version



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Car & Driver print version has a preview of the RS3 which has the same engine as the Mk 3 TTRS. The new aluminum block engine is 57 pounds lighter than the Mk 2 TTRS version, so less weight on the nose improves handling. The RS3 shown is red with red stitching on the black seats. Looks good if you like black seats. Black interior was the only color offered in the Mk 2 and I thought the red stitching option was a nice touch, particularly when ordered with the red and black rims.

The TTRS is the only coupe I've ever considered buying in the past 30 years. Let's see what AoA offers in the USA.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

How much heavier is the DSG trans than the 6-speed manual? You're going to gain some of that back unfortunately.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

The Mk III car is lighter than the Mk II excluding the engine isn't it?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*The 57 pounds is in front of the axle*



JohnLZ7W said:


> How much heavier is the DSG trans than the 6-speed manual? You're going to gain some of that back unfortunately.


whereas any increase in tranny weight is behind the axle, so moving weight closer to the cg is good.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

This video quotes the weight distribution now at 55 front/45 rear.....and the Mk II's at 60/40.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Interesting size comparison.....


----------



## 27turbocars (Jun 26, 2016)

JohnLZ7W said:


> How much heavier is the DSG trans than the 6-speed manual? You're going to gain some of that back unfortunately.


That DSG extra 80lbs will be compensated by better gas mileage from the gearing of the DSG, as well as a better acceleration so it is a welcome 80lbs. Not to mention smoking any 6 speed manual car while drinking starbucks on the other hand.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

27turbocars said:


> That DSG extra 80lbs will be compensated by better gas mileage from the gearing of the DSG, as well as a better acceleration so it is a welcome 80lbs. Not to mention smoking any 6 speed manual car while drinking starbucks on the other hand.


I don't disagree with that but the weight distribution could have been so much better with the new engine and a manual.


----------

